# "Velveting" for Stir Fry dishes? Do you?



## Kayelle (Mar 31, 2016)

I've been hearing and reading about this for years, but until tonight I was just a lazy stir fry cook I guess. Who ever said you can't teach an old dog new tricks? It was great fun doing something out of my comfort zone after all these years.
Our stir fry dinner was the best I've ever done, thanks to "velveting" the pork shoulder meat. I'm sold. Can't wait to try it with chicken.  
Looking for a conversation ... Do you? Have you?


Chinese Velveting 101: An Introduction to Water-Velveting | Serious Eats


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 31, 2016)

*&quot;Velveting&quot; for Stir Fry dishes? Do you?*

I don't do this Kayelle.  Too lazy I guess. However, when I make pepper steak with flank steak, I marinate in wine, cornstarch, oil and seasonings. This seems to work well. I've had guests ask how I got the meat so tender!

I do the same with other stir fry meats too. As long as I trim off the gristle it turns out OK.


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 31, 2016)

*&quot;Velveting&quot; for Stir Fry dishes? Do you?*

Chief Longwind has been a big fan of velveting for years.  I haven't tried it yet.  Sounds really good though.


----------



## powerplantop (Mar 31, 2016)

Velveting is a great technique to learn. 

Some people also use baking soda. Which does give a very tender meat. But add too much and it gives the meat an off flavor that I do not like. 

Also after water velveting meat will tend to stick more than if passed thru oil.


----------



## blissful (Apr 1, 2016)

Kayelle such a positive informative article. Thank you for that. I've accidentally 'velvet-ed' pork before but I didn't know I was 'velveting'. I'm going to try to water velveting next time I get a chance.   Overcooking pork, chicken, and beef for stir fries is always frustrating. This looks like a nice way to finish (or almost finish) the protein before stir frying the veggies. Thanks


----------



## Caslon (Apr 1, 2016)

Thanks for this topic post, Kayelle.
I'd never heard of velveting before this. No wonder my attempts at home made Sweet 'N Sour pork came out with the pork being a bit tough and chewy, or overly stir fried (to make sure the pork was thoroughly cooked).  On that site, there's a velveting recipe for Sweet 'N Sour pork that I've bookmarked and am eager to try (the easier boiling method).


----------



## Josie1945 (Apr 1, 2016)

Kayelle I have been Velveting
Chicken For years. It Is easy, I put
my Chicken in a dish to marinate while
I am prepping  the vegetables. 
It is easy only takes a
 few minutes.

Josie


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Apr 1, 2016)

Very interesting, *Kayelle*. I just marinate and toss into oil. So much easier because I am a lazy cook. Maybe not so lazy, but rather slow.

*Josie*, do you ever use the Egg Beaters 100% Egg Whites? I think using those would be easier for me since I have no idea what I would do with all the leftover yolks. LOTS of hollandaise sauce, I guess.


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 1, 2016)

I have not done this for a stir-fry. I do, however, have a recipe for Asian chicken salad that uses the same technique Andy described and the meat does come out very tender. I need to remember to do that for stir-fries.

Makes me wonder whether that par-cooking step is really necessary. Maybe someone will do a test


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 1, 2016)

I found this interesting discussion about velveting with Kenji, the Food Lab columnist from Serious Eats: https://m.reddit.com/r/AskCulinary/comments/1kc6a5/how_does_velveting_work_in_chinese_stirfries/


----------



## creative (Apr 1, 2016)

Yes I like to marinate chicken in this velveting manner (e.g. overnight) although I have not incorporated it as part of a stir fry.  Instead of wine, I use soy sauce and crushed garlic i.e. to the egg white and cornflour.  They really add to the flavour.  This method helps to tenderise the meat (as you would expect from a marinade) and obviously seal in the flavour.  It works well with mushrooms too!  Chicken strips cook out in about 5-10 mins each side (pending on intensity of heat).  I just regard them as battered chicken.  

Maybe halving the cooking time would suffice for a stir fry, i.e. finishing off the cooking with the veg etc.

I think I will try it with potato flour next time (to replace the cornstarch which is liable to be GM).


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 1, 2016)

Just to be clear, velveting is not just marinating. It's marinating meat specifically with egg white in the marinade and then blanching it in either hot oil or boiling water.


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 1, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> Just to be clear, velveting is not just marinating. It's marinating meat specifically with egg white in the marinade and then blanching it in either hot oil or boiling water.



True, the required vehicle for velveting is egg white and cornstarch passed through with water or oil. 

*CG*, I only used 2 well beaten egg whites for a lb of meat.

*GG*, that conversation from Kenji was really interesting.


----------



## creative (Apr 1, 2016)

Yes, the chinese recipe I gave (above) is a velveting marinade that replaces the wine with soy and adds crushed garlic to the egg white and cornflour.  

In a bowl mix together one egg white, 1 tbsp. cornflour, 1 tbsp. soy/tamari and 2 crushed garlic cloves. Then add 200g chicken breast, cut into strips/chunks.  

This velveting process can be marinaded/left for a few hours or overnight (turning occasionally).  

When required, then fried on high heat for approx 5 mins each side.


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 1, 2016)

creative said:


> Yes, the chinese recipe I gave (above) is a velveting marinade that replaces the wine with soy and adds crushed garlic to the egg white and cornflour.




I was trying to clarify that the velveting method includes par-cooking, whether in oil or water. It's not just marinating and then cooking.


----------



## creative (Apr 1, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> I was trying to clarify that the velveting method includes par-cooking, whether in oil or water. It's not just marinating and then cooking.


The velveting is the process of marinading the meat in the egg white and cornflour mixture.  It is _this_ method that tenderises the meat hence the reference to velvet. The chinese recipe I had for it then cooks it but I see that this is a variation on the standard method of par cooking it.


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 1, 2016)

creative said:


> The velveting is the process of marinading the meat in the egg white and cornflour mixture.  It is _this_ method that tenderises the meat hence the reference to velvet. The chinese recipe I had for it then cooks it but I see that this is a variation on the standard method of par cooking it.



Sorry, but no. Velveting is a three-part process. If it was that easy, us "lazy cooks" would be doing it all the time 

Velveting is 
1. Marinating with egg white and cornstarch. 
2. Par-cooking in water or oil - the meat and coating are fused but the meat is still raw inside. 
3. Stir-frying to finish cooking and to incorporate other ingredients and a sauce.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Apr 1, 2016)

I found a great explanation of the process, along with pictures! I'm a visual learner - pictures are good.

*~ How to: Velvet (Tenderize) Meat the Chinese Way~*

I think I also found another rabbit hole to fall into...


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 1, 2016)

Cooking Goddess said:


> I found a great explanation of the process, along with pictures! I'm a visual learner - pictures are good.
> 
> *~ How to: Velvet (Tenderize) Meat the Chinese Way~*
> 
> I think I also found another rabbit hole to fall into...



+1

And here's more from Kenji on the science of velveting and another delicious-sounding recipe using the technique: The Food Lab: Stir-Fried Velvet Chicken with Snap Peas and Lemon-Ginger Sauce | Serious Eats

Another note: It doesn't take several hours or overnight to marinate strips or pieces of chicken, pork or beef. Up to three hours is plenty.

(I will not follow you down that rabbit hole... I will not follow you down ... uh ...)


----------



## creative (Apr 1, 2016)

GotGarlic - the chinese recipe did say to marinade it for a few hours or overnight.  (Turning it several times for the first hour - to help ensure the cornflour disperses evenly).

I suggest that you don't knock it until you've *tried* the recipe .... 
you never know, you might like it! 












It's really good!


----------



## Cheryl J (Apr 1, 2016)

I haven't 'velveted' before, but I've heard about it for years now with such positive results.  I'd love to try it.  Thanks for the info and links, everyone.


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 1, 2016)

Bull headed I admit, so I was both little skeptical and nervous over following the exact directions last night. But guess what?  Now I know for sure, and I'm sold.


Creative, I'm sure your recipe is delicious, but by definition it hasn't been "velveted".


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 1, 2016)

creative said:


> GotGarlic - the chinese recipe did say to marinade it for a few hours or overnight.  (Turning it several times for the first hour - to help ensure the cornflour disperses evenly).



Old recipes are often based on ingredients that are not available or not common in current markets. Modern chicken has been bred to be more tender, and is generally slaughtered at a much younger age than they used to be, which also contributes to tenderness. So older recipes - even from 20 or so years ago - often don't account for these differences. 

Kenji from Serious Eats extensively tests different ingredients, methods and techniques before publishing his recipes. I used to think that it was necessary to marinate chicken for many hours, but I have found from experience that that isn't so


----------



## Josie1945 (Apr 2, 2016)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Very interesting, *Kayelle*. I just marinate and toss into oil. So much easier because I am a lazy cook. Maybe not so lazy, but rather slow.
> 
> *Josie*, do you ever use the Egg Beaters 100% Egg Whites? I think using those would be easier for me since I have no idea what I would do with all the leftover yolks. LOTS of hollandaise sauce, I guess.





CG  I only stir fry about once a month
so I don't have a problem using up the yolks.
I never buy Egg beaters
Josie


----------



## tenspeed (Apr 2, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> I used to think that it was necessary to marinate chicken for many hours, but I have found from experience that that isn't so


  Many years ago I read that marinades fall into two categories - flavor and tenderizing.  Flavor marinades only require 30 - 40 minutes at most, and tenderizing marinades require hours (or even overnight).

  Grilled chicken strips is a common after work meal for us.  Start dinner prep by cutting the chicken breasts into 2 or 3 strips and coating them with marinade (often a bottled marinade), and then proceed with prepping the rest of the dinner and lighting the grill.  That pre-marinated stuff at the store tends to be mealy from sitting in marinade way too long.  Flavor marinades containing oil keep the chicken from drying out on the grill.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 2, 2016)

Testing has shown most marinades do not tenderize.  Typically, marinades containing dairy or certain enzymes such as those found in papaya and pineapple are the only ones that tenderize meats.

Many marinades will make the surface of meats mushy.


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 2, 2016)

tenspeed said:


> Many years ago I read ...



This is the key. Lots of cooking myths that people believed many years ago have been proven by testing to be faulty.


----------



## creative (Apr 2, 2016)

Andy M. said:


> Testing has shown most marinades do not tenderize.  Typically, marinades containing dairy or certain enzymes such as those found in papaya and pineapple are the only ones that tenderize meats.
> 
> Many marinades will make the surface of meats mushy.


Yes so SOME marinades DO tenderise meat! 





 
Also 'velveting' suggests a _softening_ of texture which I can vouch for, i.e. the chinese recipe I have tried does this!


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 2, 2016)

Some of us may remember Adolph's Meat Tenderizer.  It's still available in a shaker jar to tenderize tough cuts of meat.  It is made up of salt, sugar, corn starch and bromelain, an extract from the pineapple plant that tenderizes meat protein.


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 2, 2016)

creative said:


> Yes so SOME marinades DO tenderise meat!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yikes! Well, I GUESS you must be RIGHT!! with all the exclamation! points!! and smilies!!

Your recipe didn't include a tenderizing agent, though. Whatever the texture you ended up with, it's still not velveting.


----------



## creative (Apr 2, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> Yikes! Well, I GUESS you must be RIGHT!! with all the exclamation! points!! and smilies!!
> 
> Your recipe didn't include a tenderizing agent, though. Whatever the texture you ended up with, it's still not velveting.


I used the same ingredients for velveting, i.e. egg white and cornstarch.

No doubt you will quibble about how it is then cooked but there is no getting away from the key ingredients.  The chicken is DECIDEDLY more tender! Like I said, *if you tried it* you might have 2nd thoughts about being so adamant.


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 2, 2016)

creative said:


> I used the same ingredients for velveting, i.e. egg white and cornstarch.
> 
> No doubt you will quibble about how it is then cooked but there is no getting away from the key ingredients.  The chicken is DECIDEDLY more tender! Like I said, *if you tried it* you might have 2nd thoughts about being so adamant.



Dearie, I have done that. What I have not done is the blanching in oil or water. Apparently, neither have you. Therefore, you have not velveted the dish. 

This is not simply my opinion, and it's not quibbling. I posted the definition earlier, as did Cooking Goddess, as did Kayelle when she started this thread. If you refuse to accept that velveting is a three-part process, and you have only done two of the parts, well, that's on you.


----------



## tenspeed (Apr 2, 2016)

I just looked it up in "The Food Lab" (by Kenji Lopez-Alt).  According to Kenji, acid will tenderize meat, but only a short distance from the surface (few millimeters).  Marinating time should be between 1 and 12 hours.  According to Daniel Gritzer, not much benefit is gained beyond 25 minutes.  His article references the tenderizing enzymes in fruit juices such as pineapple.

  Here are links to a couple of Seriouseats articles pertaining to beef:

How to Marinate and Grill Flank Steaks | Serious Eats

Stew Science: Should You Marinate the Beef First? | Serious Eats


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 2, 2016)

And if you're like me - really into this stuff and don't want to read *everything* online - you can buy Kenji's book released last fall: 

The Food Lab: Better Home Cooking Through Science

I got it for Christmas


----------



## blissful (Apr 2, 2016)

I see that some of us are calling one step in the velveting technique "marinating". If "marinating" means tenderizing the meat with an acid, and an acid is part of the velveting recipe, then I would agree. Mostly from my experience, since there is no reason the meat must sit in the non-acid velveting substance, there may be another reason for this. It may take a few minutes (to a few hours) necessary for the cornstarch to soak up the moisture, so it is 'ready' for the pass through oil or water. We might use the word 'marinate' to mean, to soak in, for a while.  This is similar to some recipes for fried chicken, a batter or egg/flour/crumbs, is applied, then it is let to sit for a while, so the batter or crumbs, sticks to it and stays stuck to it.


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 2, 2016)

Kayelle said:


> Chinese Velveting 101: An Introduction to Water-Velveting | Serious Eats



*Creative*, I'm now believing that you have not even read the link I posted, but have just argued that your method gets the same results. It does not.

The link that *CG* left is a good one too. 

http://kitchenencounters.typepad.co...-velvet-tenderize-food-like-the-chinese-.html

I'd suggest you read both of them.


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 2, 2016)

blissful said:


> I see that some of us are calling one step in the velveting technique "marinating". If "marinating" means tenderizing the meat with an acid, and an acid is part of the velveting recipe, then I would agree. Mostly from my experience, since there is no reason the meat must sit in the non-acid velveting substance, there may be another reason for this. It may take a few minutes (to a few hours) necessary for the cornstarch to soak up the moisture, so it is 'ready' for the pass through oil or water. We might use the word 'marinate' to mean, to soak in, for a while.  This is similar to some recipes for fried chicken, a batter or egg/flour/crumbs, is applied, then it is let to sit for a while, so the batter or crumbs, sticks to it and stays stuck to it.



A marinade's purpose is to add flavor to meat. It tenderizes only the outermost layer. It's composed of oil, acid and flavoring components. For a long time, people thought marinades tenderize meat throughout, but testing has shown that that's not the case. If you have marinated meat and you cook or cut it incorrectly, the result will be tough. 

Here's what Kenji has to say about it, since no one wants to click on the link and read it:



> Here's a must-know technique if you are the kind of person who enjoys stir-frying relatively low-fat cuts of meat like chicken, fish or certain types of pork. See, the problem with standard stir-frying is that the extreme heat necessary to develop the smoky char without overcooking the interior of the meat also causes low-fat cuts of meat to dry out and turn stringy. To prevent this, you need to create some sort of insulative buffer to protect your meat as it cooks, much in the same way that you might bread a chicken breast before sauteeing it or batter a piece of lean fish before frying it.
> 
> In Chinese cuisine, the most common form of insulation is to use a technique called*velveting. Slices of meat are marinated in a mixture of egg whites, corn starch, and a liquid—usually a bit of soy sauce or Xiaoshing wine&dash;before getting par-cooked in a fair amount of oil just until the exterior is set. The proteins in the egg white set up, while the cornstarch prevents them from becoming too tough. You end up with soft, tender, slippery slices of meat that you can then add to your stir-fry towards the end just to barely cook them through.



http://www.seriouseats.com/2012/06/the-food-lab-stir-fried-velvet-chicken-with-s.html


----------



## creative (Apr 2, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> If you refuse to accept that velveting is a three-part process, and you have only done two of the parts, well, that's on you.


I don't refuse to accept that *velvet*ing is a 3 part process....what I have debated is that the word implies a tender meat which, as mentioned, the chinese recipe I use DOES produce this i.e. with the same ingredients.   I don't care that it is not the fully fledged authentic version. My point is that it is delicious!  You should try it - I think you would be surprised! 
 
As you say, older recipes may not be up to speed and this is where the grey area/confusion may be.  I hope this clears the matter up now.


----------



## jennyema (Apr 2, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> And if you're like me - really into this stuff and don't want to read *everything* online - you can buy Kenji's book released last fall:
> 
> The Food Lab: Better Home Cooking Through Science
> 
> I got it for Christmas




That's a terrific book.  I have it too and have gifted it to a few friends.

Kenji rocks!

And you are absolutely right about velveting being a three part process.

And you are also spot on about marinating not generally being a tenderizing technique but a flavoring one.


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 2, 2016)

jennyema said:


> That's a terrific book.  I have it too and have gifted it to a few friends.
> 
> Kenji rocks!
> 
> ...



Thanks, jenny! Agree on all counts


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 2, 2016)

creative said:


> I don't refuse to accept that *velvet*ing is a 3 part process....what I have debated is that the word implies a tender meat which, as mentioned, the chinese recipe I use DOES produce this i.e. with the same ingredients.*   I don't care that it is not the fully fledged authentic version. **My point is that it is delicious!  You should try it - I think you would be surprised! *
> 
> As you say, older recipes may not be up to speed and this is where the grey area/confusion may be.  I hope this clears the matter up now.



I think *you* may be surprised if you completed the third step of the velveting process with your recipe. Most of us have already done it your way.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Apr 3, 2016)

I've been wondering if we're talking apples and oranges here. It's possible that in Britain "velveting" is used for a two-part process, the first step using egg white in the marinade. Meanwhile, on our side of the pond, "velveting" is three steps, with a mandatory par-cook step between marinating and cooking. I was partway correct, apparently.

I found two recipes and an article on UK websites. *THIS recipe* (with some very repetitive music, so you might want to go for your mute button) eliminates that middle step while still referring to it as "velveting". Meanwhile, *THIS recipe* and *THIS article*  both give instructions for a three-step velveting process.

If we go with "majority rules" by the number of articles and recipes we've tossed up in this thread, then velveting describes a three-step process. If we decide that culture plays a part, it appears that the term may be applied to a two-step OR three-step method.

It would be very interesting if someone would be ambitious enough to make a recipe in two batches, one half using the two-step process and the other half including the middle par-cook step. That way the tester could compare side-by-side the tenderness of the meat. Just sayin'...


----------



## creative (Apr 3, 2016)

Kayelle said:


> I think *you* may be surprised if you completed the third step of the velveting process with your recipe. Most of us have already done it your way.


Since it takes _so little time_ to cook the pieces of chicken through, the idea of part cooking it first does not appeal to me.  I get all that I want from the chinese recipe thanks. 

I am all about the end result, i.e. *taste* rather than rigidly sticking to what is the textbook method.


----------



## creative (Apr 3, 2016)

Cooking Goddess said:


> I've been wondering if we're talking apples and oranges here. It's possible that in Britain "velveting" is used for a two-part process, the first step using egg white in the marinade. Meanwhile, on our side of the pond, "velveting" is three steps, with a mandatory par-cook step between marinating and cooking. I was partway correct, apparently.
> 
> I found two recipes and an article on UK websites. *THIS recipe* (with some very repetitive music, so you might want to go for your mute button) eliminates that middle step while still referring to it as "velveting". Meanwhile, *THIS recipe* and *THIS article*  both give instructions for a three-step velveting process.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for your kind clarification. 






Yes, that test would indeed be most interesting!


----------



## creative (Apr 3, 2016)

Kayelle said:


> Most of us have already done it your way.


Really?  You may have tried the egg white and cornstarch method but I doubt that you have tried the delicious *recipe* I gave here, i.e. with soy and crushed garlic.  





Give it a try and get back to me.


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 3, 2016)

creative said:


> I don't refuse to accept that *velvet*ing is a 3 part process....what I have debated is that the word implies a tender meat which, as mentioned, the chinese recipe I use DOES produce this i.e. with the same ingredients.   I don't care that it is not the fully fledged authentic version. My point is that it is delicious!  You should try it - I think you would be surprised!
> As you say, older recipes may not be up to speed and this is where the grey area/confusion may be.  I hope this clears the matter up now.



Since Kenji's stock in trade is questioning and testing methods and procedures, and he published this recipe describing the three-part process, I'm going to conclude that he decided all three parts are necessary to get the result he was after. 

There's no confusion here, dearie. For some reason, you *really* want to call what you're doing velveting, even though it's not.


----------



## creative (Apr 3, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> Since Kenji's stock in trade is questioning and testing methods and procedures, and he published this recipe describing the three-part process, I'm going to conclude that he decided all three parts are necessary to get the result he was after.
> 
> There's no confusion here, dearie. For some reason, you *really* want to call what you're doing velveting, even though it's not.


Hmmm....it would appear that you have not read Cooking Goddess' post above # 42


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 3, 2016)

Enough bickering please...


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 3, 2016)

Cooking Goddess said:


> It would be very interesting if someone would be ambitious enough to make a recipe in two batches, one half using the two-step process and the other half including the middle par-cook step. That way the tester could compare side-by-side the tenderness of the meat. Just sayin'...



Apparently I haven't been clear that I seem to be the only person in the conversation who has done it both ways. I'm convinced that the classic Asian three part velveting process produces a more pleasing and tender product. Just sayin' 

*Creative*, I carefully re read your "recipe" in post #11  and you clearly called it "battered Chicken" and with that, I agree fully.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Apr 3, 2016)

Why, yes you did, *Kayelle*! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I guess it got lost in the clutter of our "conversation". You DID ask for a conversation, right?


----------



## Zagut (Apr 3, 2016)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Enough bickering please...


 
Good luck with that.


----------



## creative (Apr 3, 2016)

Kayelle said:


> *Creative*, I carefully re read your "recipe" in post #11  and you clearly called it "battered Chicken" and with that, I agree fully.


Yes it was a loose term that doesn't quite do it justice* _If_ you have read the chinese recipe I gave i.e. post # 14, (not post # 11 where it is only vaguely described)  then you will have seen/realised that it is MORE than a plain batter i.e. flavoured with soy and crushed garlic. THIS is what makes it so tasty!   Give it a try! 




 
*The overall appearance is that of battered chicken.


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 3, 2016)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Why, yes you did, *Kayelle*!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, I sure did CG. After all, this place is called "Discuss Cooking" and if everyone agreed there wouldn't be discussions.


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 3, 2016)

*&quot;Velveting&quot; for Stir Fry dishes? Do you?*



Kayelle said:


> Yep, I sure did CG. After all, this place is called "Discuss Cooking" and if everyone agreed there wouldn't be discussions.




  We could call it "Silently Agree with Cooking".


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 3, 2016)

Dawgluver said:


> We could call it "Silently Agree with Cooking".



Or "Seethe Quietly While Itching to Jump In!"


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 3, 2016)

creative said:


> Yes it was a loose term that doesn't quite do it justice* _If_ you have read the chinese recipe I gave i.e. post # 14, (not post # 11 where it is only vaguely described)  then you will have seen/realised that it is MORE than a plain batter i.e. flavoured with soy and crushed garlic. THIS is what makes it so tasty!   Give it a try!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I read both. It's a flavored chicken batter. Very different technique from what Kayelle did.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 3, 2016)

It's bickering when you start taking pot shots at each other. You want a free for all with no Moderation...have at it.


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 3, 2016)

Agree, PF.  Civil discussion, good.  Potshots, bad.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Apr 3, 2016)

creative said:


> ..._If_ you have read the chinese recipe...it is MORE than a plain batter i.e. flavoured with soy and crushed garlic. THIS is what makes it so tasty!   Give it a try!...


I think it's a pretty safe bet that when any of us have made stir-fry recipes, we DO marinate the protein in a "bath" of some seasoned sort - say, a garlic/soy/grated fresh ginger/oil bath. We aren't saying that the *recipe* isn't delicious. I would think that by adding an egg white, the texture of the finished meat is a bit different. BUT, by omitting the middle step of pre-cooking the meat, the *process* you describe is not what is recognized as "velveting" this side of The Pond. Apparently, the term "velveting" is different in British culinary usage. 

As I said, cultural differences in process terminology is what is causing our differences. Not the seasoning used in the food.


----------



## creative (Apr 3, 2016)

Cooking Goddess said:


> As I said, cultural differences in process terminology is what is causing our differences. Not the seasoning used in the food.


Yes I *agree*.  _I hope we have all learnt something here!_

(I only mentioned the flavourings when I felt I was being undermined...
but I _don't _have a victim's mentality!)


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 3, 2016)

Clearly, the subject at hand from the start was "Chinese Velveting 101", not the British concept, nor the American for that matter.
http://www.seriouseats.com/2014/07/chinese-velveting-101-introduction-water-velveting.html


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 3, 2016)

Kayelle said:


> Clearly, the subject at hand from the start was "Chinese Velveting 101", not the British concept, nor the American for that matter.
> http://www.seriouseats.com/2014/07/chinese-velveting-101-introduction-water-velveting.html



+1..


----------



## creative (Apr 3, 2016)

Clearly different cultures put their spin on it though...would you agree?  

(Hence what has taken place here).

I thank Cooking Goddess for pointing out this factor. It brought clarity to the situation.


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 3, 2016)

Creative, in this country there are those who refer to cooking outdoors on a grill as "Barbecue". Others will say that something like a steak quickly cooked should be called "grilled", not "Barbecued". Still others call it what they like. It seems to me that British "velveting" is only a descriptive word, rather than a cooking technique.


----------



## creative (Apr 3, 2016)

Kayelle said:


> Creative, in this country there are those who refer to cooking outdoors on a grill as "Barbecue". Others will say that something like a steak quickly cooked should be called "grilled", not "Barbecued". Still others call it what they like. It seems to me that British "velveting" is only a descriptive word, rather than a cooking technique.


Fair enough.  I accepted that when Cooking Goddess pointed this out, hence why I thanked her!

Like I say, I put more value on how food *tastes* rather than getting hung up on textbook authenticity.


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 3, 2016)

I think it's official...the horse is dead.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Apr 3, 2016)

I think we beat *PF* to killing this thread, *Kayelle*. I just hope *PF* doesn't start killing US!


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 3, 2016)

Hu 





creative said:


> Fair enough.  I accepted that when Cooking Goddess pointed this out, hence why I thanked her!
> 
> Like I say, I put more value on how food *tastes* rather than getting hung up on textbook authenticity.



When people are discussing something specific, though, it's helpful if everyone uses the same terminology. This helps to avoid misunderstandings. 

When I was in tech support, people would say, "That's just what I like to call it" a lot. It made it harder for me to figure out what the problem was when people wouldn't use standard terms.

Maybe rolling your eyes at people has a different meaning in the U.K., too, I dunno.


----------



## creative (Apr 4, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> When people are discussing something specific, though, it's helpful if everyone uses the same terminology. This helps to avoid misunderstandings.


I did use the same terminology. However, it became clear of the cultural differences that's all.
Maybe you missed that?  Perhaps if our situations were reversed, i.e. you lived in UK, you would understandably be making the same innocent mistake.

Also, please bear in mind that the word 'velveting' used as the title of this thread is _itself_ in brackets i.e. "velveting"!  ......  pause for thought maybe?


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 4, 2016)

Dr 





creative said:


> I did use the same terminology. However, it became clear of the cultural differences that's all.
> Maybe you missed that?  Perhaps if our situations were reversed, i.e. you lived in UK, you would understandably be making the same innocent mistake.




Same terminology means using the same words *and* the same definitions. People kept explaining what we were talking about and you kept insisting that your definition applied. That's not a cultural mistake.

Don't worry, friends, I'm done. This is ridiculous.


----------

